# Lever Pocket Watch Kays Triumph Servicing Pics



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Friends, here are a few pics of a Kays lever pocket watch, which belongs to the brother of a very attractive female i know....... :naughty: It did not work & naturally i offered to help...........

It needed a new minute hand and a glass, the movement was all gumned up, but a good strip, clean and oil and it was away again, apologies for using a box to strip the movement into, i don't usually do this but i wanted to sit outside in the sun whilst we had some in the back garden......


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Great work, where do you get new hands from, this is something I would like to know .


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have quite a few old movements, so found one close, then measured the internal diameter of the old hand which was "175" then broached the new hand out to match, only needed a touch and fitted it, the hour hand was just polished up again. There are sometimes new old stock with pocket watch parts, watch fairs have lots of good spares sometimes...........


----------



## Sanfords (Mar 31, 2012)

thats Great thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Nice result! Interesting, my mind suggests a couple of things, would "Kay's" maybe be a fore-runner of the old "Kay's Catalogue", and we all usually have a Triumph PW kicking about somewheres, even if we don't collect PW's :yes:

Could this be the same "Triumph" name used later - - - - - - N aah! not Swiss?


----------

